# How to make a speed solving cube? Experiment+Luck



## Sniph (Feb 26, 2007)

Now, I've tried all the methods out there and tons of different kinds of cubes. I've experimented with different lubrication, micro-fine sandpaper to get perfectly smooth cubies, DIY kits, studio cubes and muchmore. However, i have never been able to create a.. perfect speed cube, atleast on purpose.

The first cube I ever purchased is easily the best speedcube I own. It turns like butter, never pops, has perfect tension and just feels right. The thing is... I did everything you not supposed to do to a cube to make it this way.

When I first learned how to solve it, I stumbled upon the art of lubing the cub. Without thinking, I ran to the garage and lubed it up with wd-40... Yes, wd-40. I continued to do this twice a week for about one month, always washing the cube before reapplying.

Then I read about sanding the cubies down to reduce friction. Using low grit sand paper, I sanded each cubie and the core.. It's safe to say I took off way to much.

After sanding, I switched to silicone, and the cube started to feel AWFUL! The whole thing was just a loose mess. Well, I bought a new cube thinking I could make it into a sexy cube, but before experimenting with it, i tried one more thing. I switched the new cubes cubies out for the old cubes one.. and wow. It was the best thing that has ever happened in my life. The cube, for lack of better words, is sextastic.

The thing is just unimaginable. I have tried to replicate this process with other cubes, I have tried diys, studio cubes, and other peoples "Speedcubes" and they just can't even compete. Other speedcubers agree I have the best speedcube around... I can't imagine it getting any more perfect.

Not sure why I wrote this.. but hey.. w/e. How did you guys make your perfect speedcubes?


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah yes, that was just how my old perfect speedcube was. My first cube was also pretty awesome, until i start using cooking oil as my lube...which destroyed/rotten the cubie pieces. Then i bought another one, although it didn't have a good tension, i switched the centers. So old centers + new edge/corners. SUPERB! Then of course...it worn out. Currently using DIYs, but they're not quite the same feeling as the old ones... sigh. The old one was secure, but loose at the same time. Yet my DIY seemed smooth, but not as loose, and still POPs. 

-Harris


----------



## annon (Feb 26, 2007)

My first cube is roughly 6 years old. It didn't have screws or removable center caps, but the pieces went together perfectly and I never, ever got lockups, dispite how loose the springs were.

Eventually, though, the springs were so loose that I'd get pops on slice turns. I went to the toy store and bought a new one. A center broke off of it after a month, so I went through 3 more (the last one being the best of the 4), but all of them broke the same way. anyway, after breaking 4 cubes and wearing one down to uselessness, I decided to try getting a cube not made by Rubik's.

My cube4you DIY kits are easily better than any of my other cubes.


----------



## chiperten (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea I really love my white Cube4You DIY kit. It's incredible.


----------



## pjk (Feb 26, 2007)

I use a Black DIY now, and it works great. Before that, I had a cube I got off eBay that I think came from Walmart, and it worked great.


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chiperten_@Feb 26 2007, 11:32 AM
> * Yea I really love my white Cube4You DIY kit. It's incredible. *


Which one? 

a) B) or c)?

I'm planning to buy it soon b4 competition so i want to buy the right one...and lots of it! lol

Thanks,

Harris


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 28, 2007)

During the Belgian Open Ron told me that only type C had the right screws. The other types are not worth ordering if you want the perfect speedcube.


----------



## chiperten (Feb 28, 2007)

Maybe mine aren't Cube4You DIYs.. I got them off ebay from cubefans. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...33869&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Arakron (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chiperten_@Feb 28 2007, 01:14 PM
> * Maybe mine aren't Cube4You DIYs.. I got them off ebay from cubefans.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...33869&rd=1&rd=1 *


 They're the same person.


----------



## Sniph (Mar 1, 2007)

Can I get a link to a place to buy a cube4you diy cube?



Haha Nvm, found it.


----------



## Sniph (Mar 1, 2007)

What are teh difference between diy's A B and C?


----------



## annon (Mar 1, 2007)

I think they each use different amounts of plastic, making them have slightly different weights. I don't know how much this affects speedcubing, though.

I have 3 black B-type kits, but I only use 2 for speedcubing, while the other serves for spare parts.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 1, 2007)

According to Ron type B is OK, but not as good as type C. Type A was "junk". If you want to know more details, just ask ron on the yahoo forum. He has al types at home right now.


----------



## Jan (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm looking for the diferences, too.



> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Mar 1 2007, 10:39 AM
> *Type A was "junk".
> 
> *


Well, have you seen this post?

http://bbs.cube4you.com/thread-38-1-1.html


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 1, 2007)

I haven't seen that post, but it links to a post where Ron (again) says c is the best. Just ask Ron on that yahoo-topic (and post his answer here too)


----------



## Jan (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, you are right. But I already asked to Ron. This is my previous post to the Ron answer:

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speeds...e/message/33828

And what's about Finder's kits?
http://www.9spuzzles.com/

Thanks

Jan


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2007)

I would personnaly trust Ron, not the person behind cube4you. (No offense to him, but I know Ron personally and he probably knows better what constitutes a good speedcube)

Maybe it would be best to order the "package" with type A, B and C to be sure?


----------



## pjk (Mar 2, 2007)

IMO, a good speedcube is a personal preference thing. Some like it tight, some like it loose. I have had a cube from Walmart work very well, and I have had a DIY from cube4you work great too. The thing about DIY's is you can pretty much adjust to whatever you want.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree. I like my speedcube, but most other Dutch cubers think it is no good. I can feel that their cubes are much looser and still more stable, but my times on their cubes are worse than on my own cube.

However I have also bought a Studio 3x3x3 (because everybody told me Studio cubes are great) and their is no way this is ever going to be a speedcube. I love Studio 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 though.


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 3, 2007)

Apparently...Ron corrected his opinion...to type (a)! 

Check out the other Chinese site:
This is type a:
http://www.9spuzzles.com/syssite/home/shop...92;023059_3.jpg
This is type b:
http://www.9spuzzles.com/syssite/home/shop...2;6230113_4.jpg

"Do you see the different screws? Type a is the one that rules!"

Harris


----------

